# I went out lol



## anxiousgurl (Nov 2, 2017)

So I have a boyfriend (we became "official" about a month ago) and he's really extroverted. Although he's taken me to different social events where I've felt really uncomfortable, I'm pretty sure it's going to be good for me in the long run. And although it makes me anxious just thinking about it, I know I need to continue to do things that get me out of my comfort zone.. I've isolated myself for a while now so I hope doing all this helps me


----------



## FallDuskTrain (Sep 22, 2017)

anxiousgurl said:


> So I have a boyfriend (we became "official" about a month ago) and he's really extroverted. Although he's taken me to different social events where I've felt really uncomfortable, I'm pretty sure it's going to be good for me in the long run. And although it makes me anxious just thinking about it, I know I need to continue to do things that get me out of my comfort zone.. I've isolated myself for a while now so I hope doing all this helps me


Good luck.
Please do this for yourself not for him or to keep the relationship.


----------



## anxiousgurl (Nov 2, 2017)

I kinda am doing it for him but more so for myself, just because I know that isolating myself isn't healthy and I need to get out more.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yay , kinda good he's helping you get out of yourself.


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

I hope that you guys make each other happy and that you guys are happy together.


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

I think it's at best to have an extrovert SO, in this way you are pushed to be more social, more normal so naturally you will improve a lot.

Even if I'm attracted more to shy girls, I would love to have an extrovert girlfriend so I can push myself more out of the comfort zone.


----------



## anxious777confident (Nov 5, 2017)

try to go out progressively to not get the yoyo effect


----------



## jennay92 (Apr 8, 2015)

Same here! My new boyfriend always tells me how he cannot wait for me to go to every single family or friend party they have so i can meet everyone. It makes me feel uneasy but I am going to do it. He is helping me a lot without even knowing it.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

This is why I want an extroverted SO and besties.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:high5 Good job with stepping out of your comfort zone! Keep it up


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

anxiousgurl said:


> So I have a boyfriend (we became "official" about a month ago) and he's really extroverted. Although he's taken me to different social events where I've felt really uncomfortable, I'm pretty sure it's going to be good for me in the long run. And although it makes me anxious just thinking about it, I know I need to continue to do things that get me out of my comfort zone.. I've isolated myself for a while now so I hope doing all this helps me


congratulations


----------

